# Jorge Sprave



## SHAMUS (Apr 13, 2011)

Where can I purchase the Howitzer slingshot? I live in the united States.

Thank you.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Milbroproshotuk.com
Pete Hogan one of the all time great guys


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea from Pete,

BTW Welcome to the forum!


----------

